# What is Conscience, Dreams and Time?



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

+5(21 July)
+4(20 July)
+3(19 July)
+2(18 July)
+1(17 July) 

0 (Reality - Today)

-1(15 July)
-2( 14 July)
-3(13 July)
-4(12 July)
-5(11July)

Please refer to the above number line above to help you understand what I am going to explain. 

My experience from two years ago, the description below is just an example.

My conscience was sleeping on point 0, when I went deep into my sleep I started dreaming about -1 and i remember when I was on point -1 it was so real the details of the previous day that i even thought lol i did not go to sleep on point 0. My dream kept on going experiencing the events of point -1 in my dream time was the same as in reality but it was much faster(e.g 16 Min while asleep would be 16 hrs. in the dream.) . So in the dream I experienced exactly the events of point 0 before i went to sleep and I went to sleep on point 0, so my mind l*ost track of* what was the *Real today* and what was a the real today of the *Dream*. So I kept on dreaming, woke up in the dream on point +1 ate my breakfast, took the train to college, went to my lessons in the dream, experienced life in college , finished college, took train back home, went in the Town centre(the details were so real, the people e.tc) went back home, ate my supper with my parents family and went to sleep on point +1. Woke up on point +2 still in a dream and it went on like that until +3 my conscience still experiencing time, life e.t.c. I don't remember what woke me up on point +1 but when I woke up, I was astonished at what had happened. Even my conscience for a while was lost trying to recognise if this was really point +1 or if it was just a dream lol i could believe i was still in bed in the morning..

To explain what I said above whilst i was asleep I was on point:-

0 went to -1 returned to 0(the day when i was asleep) woke up to +1(the day i was supposed to wake up in) to +2+3 and (back to +1) The day I was supposed to wake up in reality.:laughing:

Because of this experience I have understood how people who say they have been dead saw weird things in the after life so on, that their conscience my have been lost in time and it took the data it knew previously of what the person believed and created its own world within the mind. 

My question to you is?

There has been a lot of debate in the world on what is conscience, what can the mind do, do we use just use 10% of our brains et.c. From the Bible and one of our books, I learned that God's conscience is not limited by time it lives in every time-line lets say from 4000 B.C. to 8000 A.d because he controls time see Genesis 1 verse 1 and Ecclesiastes chapter 3, that is the reason why they can prophecy and tell you what is going to happen in the future.

Now

IF WE TRULY UNDERSTOOD THE POTENTIAL OF OUR FINITE BRAINS and that conscience and time might be connected *what if* if we create a device that can move our conscience forward in time? 

Would we be able to predict the future?

Anyone with any other theories please post , I would be happy to have something to digest.


Thank you for reading.

:happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

You do realise time is a human concept? Before humans there was no "time" and after humans there will be no "time".

As for dreams, they are products of our subconscious, and as for our conscience - that is who we are are. Whether it survives death or not we don't know.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> You do realise time is a human concept? Before humans there was no "time" and after humans there will be no "time".
> 
> As for dreams, they are products of our subconscious, and as for our conscience - that is who we are are. Whether it survives death or not we don't know.


I should have called this thread making a devise for predicting the future lol

We know that the universe had a beginning, that beginning was the beginning of time(big bang), we know according to physics that a second is the duration of 9,192,631,770 periods of the radiation corresponding to the transition between the two hyperfine levels of the ground state of the caesium 133 atom.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Versatile Leader said:


> I should have called this thread making a devise for predicting the future lol
> 
> We know that the universe had a beginning, that beginning was the beginning of time(big bang), we know according to physics that a second is the duration of 9,192,631,770 periods of the radiation corresponding to the transition between the two hyperfine levels of the ground state of the caesium 133 atom.


So? When the concept of a second was first developed, humanity didn't know that.


----------



## Sliad (Apr 17, 2010)

A second just happens to be 9,192,631,770 periods of the radiation, not the other way around. We have based our notation of time on the revolving of the earth round the sun, so our perception of time will not survive our race, as skycloud already pointed out (unless it gets picked up by some other form of live which is not likely).


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> *skycloud86*: You do realise time is a human concept? Before humans there was no "time" and after humans there will be no "time".


Oh, skycloud86, you're my buddy today!

One amusing thing I've noticed about you, skycloud86-- the cognitive Calvinism parallels the moral Calvinism. Just as we are in bondage to all of these imaginary silly sins (consumerism racism imperialism etc) and cannot free ourselves, any knowledge we have is automatically suspect _because_ it is our knowledge. It is like saying we can't know our moon exists, because we use a concept of a moon to know the moon. Silliness, I say, silliness!

Time and the human perception of time are two different animals. For example, it is meaningful to say that pterodactyls flourished after trilobites, even though both had no humans on the scene to observe them. In less progressive, less Enlightened epochs, this would be considered obvious, though the education system has created millions of nice, openminded personalities terrified of uttering what used to be called truths, lest someone's feelings be hurt, someone's cultural sensibilities be maligned, etc.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

JHBowden said:


> Oh, skycloud86, you're my buddy today!
> 
> One amusing thing I've noticed about you, skycloud86-- the cognitive Calvinism parallels the moral Calvinism. Just as we are in bondage to all of these imaginary silly sins (consumerism racism imperialism etc) and cannot free ourselves, any knowledge we have is automatically suspect _because_ it is our knowledge. It is like saying we can't know our moon exists, because we use a concept of a moon to know the moon. Silliness, I say, silliness!
> 
> Time and the human perception of time are two different animals. For example, it is meaningful to say that pterodactyls flourished after trilobites, even though both had no humans on the scene to observe them. In less progressive, less Enlightened epochs, this would be considered obvious, though the education system has created millions of nice, openminded personalities terrified of uttering what used to be called truths, lest someone's feelings be hurt, someone's cultural sensibilities be maligned, etc.


What exactly are "cognitive Calvinism" and "moral Calvinism"?


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

You're aware of Calvinism, right? Our total depravity, our predestination, redemption by grace-- critical psychological components if we are to understand the secularized inhabitants of the old Protestant countries who wrongly believe they've transcended their old religions.

For example, we've heard about the "root causes" of other people, especially when they're up to mischief. This is just another way of saying everyone is predetermined, predestined to do what they do. In the United States, these attitudes are frequent in the progressive states, especially in New England, which isn't an accident, since that's where the self-abasing Puritans from the old country had the greatest influence.

Any knowledge, power, wealth, interests we have-- they are bad, very very bad, precisely because they are our knowledge, power, wealth, interests. Total depravity. 'Cognitive Calvinism' applies to those who think their cognitive apparatus is corrupt, and necessarily corrupt, unable to understand the world as it is.


----------

